# 5 minute cancellation policy and repercussions



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Since more blocks are being accepted in less than a second these days, I have found myself accepting blocks I did not want when they pop up. So I have been releasing them pretty much immediately. Has anyone spoken to the station about the accepting a block and canceling it within 5 minutes? If so, which warehouse? Has anyone received an email from support about canceling too many blocks in less than 5 minutes?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

First time ever heard of this. Could you post ss of the email regarding the cancellations? They specifically told us in the email that its ok to drop blocks within 5 minutes so they cant really hold that against us.

Are you botting because i dont use bot and my rate of block acquisition is like 5%-10%. So for every 20 blocks that pops up, i get one. As you can see, i dont have the luxury of dropping acquired blocks. I drop the one that too close to start that i wouldnt make it on time. Otherwise, i do all accepted blocks.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I have not received one. I am asking hypothetically. Did you receive an email from support saying it was ok?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

It is okay to drop as many blocks as you want within 5 minutes of picking it up. Every week I drop at least 20.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The 5 minutes grace period was for picking up a block within 45 minutes of start time. Whether it applies to times outside of the 45 minutes remains to be clarified.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/grace-period-for-dropping-blocks.162230/#post-2416012


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> The 5 minutes grace period was for picking up a block within 45 minutes of start time. Whether it applies to times outside of the 45 minutes remains to be clarified.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/grace-period-for-dropping-blocks.162230/#post-2416012


Outside of 45 minutes is already okay to drop without penalty.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The question brought up was whether dropping a lot of blocks will get one deactivated or penalized somehow.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

It seems that email was for logistics. Did anyone in prime now receive it?


oicu812 said:


> The 5 minutes grace period was for picking up a block within 45 minutes of start time. Whether it applies to times outside of the 45 minutes remains to be clarified.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/grace-period-for-dropping-blocks.162230/#post-2416012


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Hambone said:


> It seems that email was for logistics. Did anyone in prime now receive it?


I am Prime Now. It applies the same for Logistics and Prime Now. If you have any doubts you can just email support and they will explain cancellation policies. You can drop as many shifts as you want without repercussions, as long as you drop within 5 minutes after picking it up, OR within 45 minutes of shift start time.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Sounds good thank you. How does dropping shifts affect what you're able to get in a day? If you drop too many shifts in one day does that prevent you from picking up shifts later in the day?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Hambone said:


> Sounds good thank you. How does dropping shifts affect what you're able to get in a day? If you drop too many shifts in one day does that prevent you from picking up shifts later in the day?


The only way it effects it, is you won't be able to pick up the exact same shift you drop. For example, if you drop a 10am - 12pm Restaurants shift, than you won't be able to pick up another 10am - 12pm Restaurants shift that day. You will however still be able to pick up a 10am - 12pm warehouse shift, or a 11am - 1pm Restaurants shift. 
It in no way affects the 8 hours you are able to work that day, or the 40 hours for the week. 
I work 7 or 8 hours every day, and 40 hours every week. I drop at least 20 shifts a week tho because I refuse to work the dumb 1 hour blocks that our warehouse drops a lot.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Basmati said:


> The only way it effects it, is you won't be able to pick up the exact same shift you drop. For example, if you drop a 10am - 12pm Restaurants shift, than you won't be able to pick up another 10am - 12pm Restaurants shift that day. You will however still be able to pick up a 10am - 12pm warehouse shift, or a 11am - 1pm Restaurants shift.
> It in no way affects the 8 hours you are able to work that day, or the 40 hours for the week.
> I work 7 or 8 hours every day, and 40 hours every week. I drop at least 20 shifts a week tho because I refuse to work the dumb 1 hour blocks that our warehouse drops a lot.


you may want to revisit that theory.they are sending multiples out on 1 hrs now and soon to be 2.5 and 3.5 blocks coming tomorrow


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

UberPasco said:


> you may want to revisit that theory.they are sending multiples out on 1 hrs now and soon to be 3.5 and 4.5 blocks coming tomorrow


Not sure what "theory" you are referring to. The way I explained it is exactly how it works right now.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Not sure what "theory" you are referring to. The way I explained it is exactly how it works right now.


Not doing 1 hr blocks. Usually have 2 up to 4 stops. If not yet, then soon.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

The 1 hour blocks here usually have more than one stop also. Just not worth doing them. The warehouse in Miami is way out from the city, so to doing a 1 hour block will often result in over 30 miles on the car and up to $6 in tolls. Just not worth it for me, so I always drop them. If they work for you in your market tho, that is great.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Basmati said:


> The 1 hour blocks here usually have more than one stop also. Just not worth doing them. The warehouse in Miami is way out from the city, so to doing a 1 hour block will often result in over 30 miles on the car and up to $6 in tolls. Just not worth it for me, so I always drop them. If they work for you in your market tho, that is great.


Oh no, never a good idea to work a one hr by itself! But now four 1 hr blocks usually pay more than two 2 hrs.


----------

